# Cabrieira



## tmiravent (18 Nov 2017)

Hi,
even before dismantled my last setup the search for a new layout had already begun.
You can see last setup, and the final shot to IAPLC, EAPLC, AGA and ISTA:
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/half-pixel-to-anamorphosis.43060/page-3#post-502569

All begun in June.
I went to kayak with my old boy to a beautiful place, and i spoted some very nice pieces of wood.




(This image was before the 2 big fires, that also burned this area)

The stones, don't need to say... So many colors, shapes and forms that ideas start to pop like crazy!



Difficult to chose the color and type of stone... (there are stones everywhere)

In Jully we came back to the spot again.



I remember some of the spots were i saw very nice pieces of wood.

This time i took the paddle to try.
If the wood fit's i would try to take it...
After some paddling day the wood was on dry land!
Next day i cut a bit to fit in the car...




The stones had to wait till the end of August.
Too heavy, had to took several journeys...
I'm glad my 10 year son love to paddle, he is a great partner in this adventures!

In September all the hardscape was gathered, time to draw and make the first test's...
This was the concept sketch!




But how to make 3 mountainous with such a piece of wood?
I putted the wood inside the tank to evaluate my chances.



Not easy...


----------



## tmiravent (19 Nov 2017)

Lot's of work cutting and trying to put the wood in the right place.
The wood sees good to me, but i know it's still to big...
Like a Nuno said: what a nice 'cow scrag' ! 
(I don't know if the word exist in UK, in Portuguese is '_Cachaço de boi_' and it's very funny. Image a big butcher with big knife cutting a big cow!)
Friend's comment's were no good: _are you sure about that?_
I'm not! But it's funny...




Time to put some stones, and search for the right composition.
My creative process usually start with an idea, or concept. Then i draw to see if they are good.
In this case the idea was strong but i had many doubt's about the final result...
With time everything was clear and 3 mountains was the way to go! (maybe like the 3 sisters in Pirineus)




At this point, the plants start to find the right place's in the layout.
Here is my primary sketch for planting:




More steps in the long process...




But let's leave the bla, blá, blá...
Here is the setup:

*Name: *Cabrieira (the name of the small river that inspired the layout)
*Date*: 18.11.2017 
*Tank: *CentriVidro 270 liters 120 (c) x 45 (a) x 50 (p) - vinyl Tozé (theVinylMaster)
*Stand: *DIY artificial wood
*Lights: DIY *MiraLed V2018
*Filter:*EHEIM 4 350T + eheim Skim350
*Co2: *Sera Reactor 1000
*Other equipment: *Electrolysis device
*Hardscape: *Acácia Dealbata wood + shale stone
*Substrate: *Mix
*Fert's: *DIY
*Fish:
Plants:*
Bucephalandra's (maybe)
Crepidomanes cf. malabaricum (going out)
Cryptocoryne albida 'Brown'
Eleocharis sp. 'Parvula
Eleocharis sp. 'Pusilla' (maybe)
Hydrocotyle Tripartita
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Limnophila sp. "Vietnam" . Vietnam Ambulia
Marsilea Hirsuta
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' (maybe)
Rotala sp. "Green"
Rotala sp. "Orange"
Rotala sp. 'Colorata'
Staurogyne sp. "Porto Velho
Staurogyne sp. 'Repens'
Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping' (maybe)
Utricularia Graminifolia (maybe)

cheers


----------



## tmiravent (19 Nov 2017)

Here is the layout after fill, still a bit cloudy...
Not sure about some plant's...
Bucephalandra's (maybe)
Crepidomanes cf. malabaricum (going out, i don't like the way it look inside the tank)
Eleocharis sp. 'Pusilla' (maybe)
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' (maybe, falling in the rocks)
Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping' (maybe, in the wood)
Utricularia Graminifolia (maybe)




My spot in the end of the day:



cheers


----------



## tam (19 Nov 2017)

Wow, interesting to see all the planning going into this. It looks great!


----------



## CooKieS (20 Nov 2017)

Very nice and original hardscape, following this one with interest.


----------



## kadoxu (20 Nov 2017)

tmiravent said:


> Hi,
> even before dismantled my last setup the search for a new layout had already begun.
> You can see last setup, and the final shot to IAPLC, EAPLC, AGA and ISTA:
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/half-pixel-to-anamorphosis.43060/page-3#post-502569
> ...



Those first pics remind me about Castelo de Bode in the summer... is it near that dam by any chance?


----------



## tmiravent (20 Nov 2017)

tam said:


> Wow, interesting to see all the planning going into this. It looks great!





CooKieS said:


> Very nice and original hardscape, following this one with interest.


Thanks tam and CooKieS!



kadoxu said:


> Those first pics remind me about Castelo de Bode in the summer... is it near that dam by any chance?


Yes!
It's in _'Castelo do Bode_', a very small stream called_ 'Cabrieira'_ (there are many similar small streams along the river till you reach '_Serra da Estrela'_).
Wonderful place to visit and paddle!


----------



## kadoxu (20 Nov 2017)

tmiravent said:


> Yes!
> It's in _'Castelo do Bode_', a very small stream called_ 'Cabrieira'_ (there are many similar small streams along the river till you reach '_Serra da Estrela'_).
> Wonderful place to visit and paddle!


I knew it was way too familiar not to be!  I grew up and lived most of my life not too far away from there, so it was a must go to place during the summer.


----------



## AquamaniacUK (20 Nov 2017)

That's looks amazing Tiago. And very original, it should look great once grown in. I also liked the details of all the planning that went into this, plus the fact that all the hardscape was sourced from nature, it gives it that je né se Quois that differentiates it from all the other ones we see out there as time after time people keep falling for the mistake of using the same materials as everyone else instead of looking for ways to add variety into their scapes.
Besides it adds to the fact that you can make aquascaping cheap, if you are willing to go out there and look.


----------



## tmiravent (21 Nov 2017)

AquamaniacUK said:


> That's looks amazing Tiago. And very original, it should look great once grown in. I also liked the details of all the planning that went into this, plus the fact that all the hardscape was sourced from nature, it gives it that je né se Quois that differentiates it from all the other ones we see out there as time after time people keep falling for the mistake of using the same materials as everyone else instead of looking for ways to add variety into their scapes.
> Besides it adds to the fact that you can make aquascaping cheap, if you are willing to go out there and look.



Thanks for your nice comment!
I also buy stuff from local shop's, but for this one the nature fit's better. (in this case, was not a question of €€€)
It's a very nice debate, collecting or not, hardscape from nature... 
As you can see the wood is from a non native tree, actually it's an infestation and we spend a good money trying to control it. 
The stones were collected without disturbing the landscape.
More time i spend walking and photographing nature more i realize: 
- would be nice that aquascapers pick more 'waste' from the land. We have ton's of wood waiting to be ignition in next year's fire's!
We have so many type/color of stones around, why don't use it?
cheers


----------



## AquamaniacUK (22 Nov 2017)

tmiravent said:


> - would be nice that aquascapers pick more 'waste' from the land. We have ton's of wood waiting to be ignition in next year's fire's!
> We have so many type/color of stones around, why don't use it?
> cheers


That's actually a really good way of seeing it. I am Portuguese, and though I have been a decade away I am returning home for good in a few weeks. It was already part of my plan exploring Portuguese nature and do some photography. But if there's the chance or collecting some wood instead of letting it burn, i am in for it. I was on holidays in September in center Portugal a beautiful area near Arganil, I did some wood and rock collecting there. And it was hearthbreaking to find out just a few weeks after that it had all burned down.


----------



## williak (28 Nov 2017)

What a beauty of a tank and layout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent (7 Dec 2017)

Here is the update,
usually i get algae in start in my tanks always...
The wood must have lot's of organic waste, diatoms are also playing a bit here! 

Look at this fluffy thing!







This reactor needs a bath!




Emersed leaves dying also helps algae.




Some cleaning, water change and it's done for the next punch!



cheers.


----------



## Edvet (7 Dec 2017)

Good that you show all the ups and downs along the way, and show whats to be expected on the way towards a good looking tank

I think there are plenty people who believe that if you buy all the right stuff there should never be problems


----------



## Kitalexander (7 Dec 2017)

The shale stone is lovely. I'm very jealous of where you live it looks amazing. Also the way you placed the wood is surprisingly natural at first I was unsure but it really like like something you'd see at the side of a riverbank now


----------



## tmiravent (10 Dec 2017)

Edvet said:


> Good that you show all the ups and downs along the way, and show whats to be expected on the way towards a good looking tank I think there are plenty people who believe that if you buy all the right stuff there should never be problems



Thanks! 
I learned a lot in this forum! So, i keep sharing  my try's and errors, maybe others will learn.
Maintenance is the key, there's always some stuff to solve. UKAPS is very nice place to learn aquascaping!



Kitalexander said:


> The shale stone is lovely. I'm very jealous of where you live it looks amazing. Also the way you placed the wood is surprisingly natural at first I was unsure but it really like like something you'd see at the side of a riverbank now


Thanks for the nice words!


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (24 Jan 2018)

Another good layout Tiago!

Show us an update!


----------



## Danny (25 Jan 2018)

Any updates on this? How are you dealing with the algae?


----------



## tmiravent (25 Jan 2018)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> Another good layout Tiago! Show us an update!


You're right, i'm very lazy person...



Danny said:


> Any updates on this? How are you dealing with the algae?


Yes, i'm updating now. Algae gone long time ago, but always have in start up's.

Here is the layout after a cut...




And more stuff...

























Hope you love it,
it's a very fun tank to maintain,
cheers!


----------



## Nuno M. (25 Jan 2018)

I really like this layout Tiago,

It will be a stunner when it fully matures, have to go see it live on of this days !!!


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2018)

Looking spectacular, love the way you've trimmed the stems to fill in between the rocks.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (26 Jan 2018)

Nuno M. said:


> I really like this layout Tiago,
> 
> It will be a stunner when it fully matures, have to go see it live on of this days !!!



I will inviting myself and bring a case of Super Bock!


----------



## kadoxu (26 Jan 2018)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> I will inviting myself and bring a case of Super Bock!


Blasphemy!! Sagres 4ever!!!


----------



## tmiravent (27 Jan 2018)

Nuno M. said:


> I really like this layout Tiago,
> It will be a stunner when it fully matures, have to go see it live on of this days !!!


_Be free to pass by, you're always welcome!_



Tim Harrison said:


> Looking spectacular, love the way you've trimmed the stems to fill in between the rocks.


_Thanks! Not so happy with the lower part, parvula. Let's see how it goes._



Gonçalo Silva said:


> I will inviting myself and bring a case of Super Bock!


_You're also welcome, bring some minis!_



kadoxu said:


> Blasphemy!! Sagres 4ever!!!


_The effect, of national beer, in a planted aquarium aquarium is a long time secret! 
I could give some clues about red wine tannin's also... but that's a bit more high tech.
cheers_


----------



## tmiravent (21 Feb 2018)

After a big cut...

cheers!


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Feb 2018)

Very nicely done, both the vid and the scape


----------



## tmiravent (17 Aug 2018)

Hi,
long time passed since last post... (sorry)
This is my ranking in IAPLC2018:





Special thanks to:
Vicente, Nuno Matos, Tozé Nunes, Luís Cardoso,
for supporting and helping along the journey!

One piece of wood, some rocks, DIY LED, no fancy stuff...
With some work and dedication a nice score can be achieved.

Thanks for following,
final picture soon ,
cheers
Tiago


----------



## DutchMuch (17 Aug 2018)

holy blahblahblahblah 223,
god dayum son nice!!!!!


----------



## tmiravent (26 Aug 2018)

This time is a 7º place!
Not bad!



cheers!


----------



## tmiravent (14 Sep 2018)

Another result:



cheers!


----------



## CooKieS (9 Nov 2018)

sorry mate


----------



## tmiravent (9 Nov 2018)

CooKieS said:


> sorry mate



No worry, that's life! It's a good lesson.

IMO:
My purpose is not to violate the contest rules but just to participate, for me is just a hobby to have fun! (i don't paid much attention to contest rules)
It's not fair for the ones that follow the rules. 
I believe it's a good thing that finally they follow their rules, and apply disqualification. Next year everybody will be more careful. 
For many years there was too many 'things' that weren't right, hope this help's getting the contest back in trail.
IMO there were a few more that don't follow the rules and didn't got caught...  but it's not my job to be a police. 

keep aquascaping,
Cheers


----------



## CooKieS (9 Nov 2018)

well said! aquascaping needs to be shared to exist, ada has to adapt and change their rules..IMHO

Is your awesome tank still running btw?


----------



## tmiravent (9 Nov 2018)

Yes, is still running...
full of algae, waiting for his last days...







Sorry for the phone pic's...
cheers


----------



## alto (9 Nov 2018)

tmiravent said:


> I believe it's a good thing that finally *they follow their rules*


And this has been a massive issue with IAPLC and lost the organization much respect


----------



## DutchMuch (9 Nov 2018)

alto said:


> And this has been a massive issue with IAPLC and lost the organization much respect


lost them respect that they follow their own rules?
well, i must 100% disagree alto.


----------



## DutchMuch (9 Nov 2018)

10/10 aquascape btw.


----------



## alto (9 Nov 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> lost them respect that they follow their own rules?
> well, i must 100% disagree alto.



You’re missing IAPLC history

- obviously photoshopped scapes placing in the top 100 
- up to 10 scapes from some contestants while other contestants were disqualified for 2 (one contestant, one entry was the rule at that time)
- some contestants disqualified for posting _anything_ about their entry - the rules stated that final shots must be unique to IAPLC - while other more “favoured” contestants posted tanks in great detail
and on it went ...


----------



## DutchMuch (10 Nov 2018)

alto said:


> You’re missing IAPLC history
> 
> - obviously photoshopped scapes placing in the top 100
> - up to 10 scapes from some contestants while other contestants were disqualified for 2 (one contestant, one entry was the rule at that time)
> ...


thats what i mean- they should follow their rules. 
The staff team and the members.


----------



## alto (10 Nov 2018)

IAPLC Application of Conduct 

some must follow some of the rules
some must follow all of the rules
some must follow none of the rules


----------



## DutchMuch (10 Nov 2018)

alto said:


> IAPLC Application of Conduct
> 
> some must follow some of the rules
> some must follow all of the rules
> some must follow none of the rules


----------



## DeepMetropolis (10 Nov 2018)

Great scape, great results!


----------



## tmiravent (21 Nov 2018)

Back to level zero! 
Still need to clean silicon...
Time to think the next one!





cheers


----------



## CooKieS (21 Nov 2018)

tmiravent said:


> Back to level zero!
> Still need to clean silicon...
> Time to think the next one!
> 
> ...



Any tips for cleaning the silicone? Got some green algae on mine too...thanks


----------



## alto (22 Nov 2018)

Endless Possibility 

love the stainless steel pipes


----------



## tmiravent (22 Nov 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Any tips for cleaning the silicone? Got some green algae on mine too...thanks


There are some tricks:
- bleach, fill tank with water+bleach for 24 hours. Will be like new!
- let algae dry and then scrub. Easy, but will take 15 minutes to do it!
- apply easycarbo (or similar) and clean in the next day. If needed, repeat procedure. 
- accept the beauty of algae and respect that life form! (if you don't look also works, LOL)




alto said:


> Endless Possibility
> love the stainless steel pipes


Thanks, these are non perfect DIY pipes (that's what i've to do when i want something that branded products don't have...)

Cheers!


----------



## aquacoen (22 Nov 2018)

I really like the video! Great story and scape. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CooKieS (25 Nov 2018)

tmiravent said:


> There are some tricks:
> - bleach, fill tank with water+bleach for 24 hours. Will be like new!
> - let algae dry and then scrub. Easy, but will take 15 minutes to do it!
> - apply easycarbo (or similar) and clean in the next day. If needed, repeat procedure.
> ...



I'll try the easycarbo method, many thanks for the tips!


----------

